# Pregnyl - how do you take it and when??



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I'm going for unmedicated diui (my first tx of any kind) at Reprofit next week and i thought unmedicated meant exactly that but have today found out i need to take pregnyl.  Dr Stepan has emailed me over a prescription which I will take to the pharmacy in shadwell but what I don't know is how to take it and when.  It says:

Pregnyl 5000
INJ PSO LQF3x5000UT
Exp. orig. No 1 (UNAM)
D.S. pro medico.

Also it needs to be refridgerated, is that right? I'm flying out to Brno on day 11, Sat 7th August and just wondered what days i might be doing these injections etc., do i wait till Stepan has the results of my day 9 scan and then he'll give me instructions??

I can email Stepan but as some of you will be aware his answers are rather short, take their time to come through and are not all that informative so I thought in the meantime I'd try and get a bit of advice on here as I'm sure some of you will know as much about this as he probably does and will be more helpful!

Thanks for any advice.

P.S what is AF short for?

GG


----------



## Winegum (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi greatgazza
AF is short for Aunt Flo - in other words, your period.  Pregnyl is the hormone HCG and is used to trigger ovulation and also can be used  1 week after ovulation to help keep your uterus in good shape for an embryo to snuggle into.  Yes - it should be refrigerated.  It is injected so you also need a 2ml syringe, a long drawing up needle and a short injecting needle.  It comes as a powder and a solution in 2 small vials.  You snap the tops off, draw up the solution with the big needle, squirt it into the powder and then draw up the solution and powder mixture and then change needles and inject it into your stomach or thigh (anywhere you can pinch an inch)  It is usually a timed injection, done to coincide with your IUI treatment - usually between 30 and 40 hours before. I would email the clinic and ask for confirmation that you actually need to take it and exactly when.
Good luck with your tx (treatment)


----------

